# After the spawn



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Well here is my blaze and glaze after spawning. Blaze didn't even tear up my precious Glaze!!!!! His bubble nest is not that big either but I guess they liked it cause they have about 50 eggs in there.*
















This is blaze running to his nest, it was so funny. lol
































I'm going to try to video the hatching and put it on here if I can figure it out.:shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A video would be really cool if you can do it. Blaze and Glaze are beautiful!


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

*Gorgeous Pair*

Those two are beautiful!! Could you post some prices for the female fry?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a 3 year old thread and the op no longer participates here.


----------

